# Hydroponic Hops



## jimmyjack (24/3/07)

I am interested in growing some killer hops. Doe anyone know if it is possible to grow them using hydroponics?? 


I know nothing about Hydro hops or growing other types of organic items under artificial means, this has been a public annoucement by re means labour goverment and the Brisbane Hydro hops society.


Cheers, JJ


----------



## Kingy (24/3/07)

vote 1 the greens


----------



## Mr Bond (24/3/07)

I'd imagine you could, not sure of the mechanics of growing a rhizome type plant though.This thread has some interesting points.


----------



## Yeasty (24/3/07)

Indoors or outdoors?

Outdoors would be very easy. U may have to use coconut coir as a medium with a mix of perlite, or a vermiculite / perlite mix. Just need a water tank with water and mix in the proper food (eg dutch master) and a pump with a timer set to water at set intervals. U need to water enough not to let the roots rot, but enough to let the plant feed / keep watered.

Visit a hydroponics store to get detailed info.
Indoors needs to be set up as per the normal growing stage 16hrs for growing and 12 hrs once u want to flower.

Hardest part would be getting light to all areas while trying to have the plant tied up...

anything can be grown hydroponically, but u have to know how the plants life cycle is to try recreate it.


----------



## InCider (24/3/07)

I can see it would be good to grow hops hydroponically. There were some police in cars and in a helicopter waiting to find out how this bloke in my street grew his 'hops'! And he doesn't even homebrew. He must have got the genus mixed up!


----------



## Barramundi (24/3/07)

due to the family nature of hops and marijuana im sure its possible to grow hydro hops as theres more than enough proof that the other can be grown that way ....


----------



## haro (24/3/07)

Super-chronic hops i like where your going with this.. lol


----------



## domonsura (24/3/07)

I was thinking about giving this a go myself a while ago, training them up a white wall inside with lights refecting off the wall itself to get the light everywhere. Could be an interesting project! I'm sure if people can grow dope under lights, it would be possible to grow hops..it might just take a bit of trial and error.
Plenty of cheapo grow lights at the cash converters at greenacres! (A suprising amount actually, looks like half the local growers have gone out of business!!)


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/07)

It's being done north of Bundaberg, see if we can flush him out, his brother in law trolls this site. What about it Rob! Comments?


----------



## Sammus (25/3/07)

instead of a white wall wouldn't it be better to have them growing on some kind of grate and have lights on both sides.

And how cheap do you mean by cheap lights? I wanted to grow berries hyrdo but the lights put me off, about $250 was the cheapest I could find for ballast+globe+hood... kinda put me off  for berries anyway...


----------



## domonsura (25/3/07)

hood & ballast for about $80, but you'd wanna get a new bulb anyway - for the price difference and all the other effort you'd be going to, not worth wasting time with second hand...


----------



## Screwtop (25/3/07)

Why can't you use secondhand fluro battens with Gro_lux tubes (like used for aquariums)


----------



## Sammus (25/3/07)

You probably could, Ive grown all sorts of things under regular warm white fluros even. The high pressure sodium setups would just work a lot better though.

edit: the google I just did seemed to imply that you need a ballast and shade for grolux bulbs anywho...


----------



## Screwtop (25/3/07)

Yep Ballast - very important. If it didn't have a ballast to pull the phase angle down the meter wouldn't go around and it wouldn't cost anything, VERY IMPORTANT those ballasts.


----------



## jimmyjack (25/3/07)

Lighting may be cost prohibitive for me. What if I just got set up for outdoor growing. I dont know alot about it. I think all I need is a container and some wierd white ball thingies to keep the roots moisturised. Comments :blink: 

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Yeasty (25/3/07)

the only thing for outdoor u have to worry about then is the growing medium, what and how u plan to feed the plant, and how u grow it.

Ive been to a hydroponic cucumber farm here once and they simply grow on vines the same way as hops. He had each plant in a rockwool (volcanic rock spun into wool in blocks) bag and then had a dripper feeding the plants from a rainwater tank setup with nutrients. This was in a large greenhouse setup for mass production.

Pretty easy to do it for 1 plant, but your biggest factor will be the normal problem everyone has - training and tying up the plant.

U just need a pot with the medium, a water reservoir with the chemical food mixed in 

http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/ -the best stuff. Use a 2 part system (works as well as a 3 part system) and dont bother with the "flower booster"s etc.

U need a pump and hose setup to drip in the food.


----------



## Brooksy (25/3/07)

Water level with rhyzomes (rhizomes) is very important. The bulbous part of the root system cannot be completely submerged underwater for long periods of time otherwise they will rot. Your watering system must allow for a 'tidal' conditions - high tide, and low tide.

High tide - water over rootball
Low tide - water below all rhy(i)zomes. 

High tide should be less than 4 hours per day. Preferrably not all at once.

Pump up - drain down 2 or 3 times per day. Just make sure the lower fibre roots have access all the time.

Never done hops but have done most other things (yeah, including "Spanish tomatoes" as a youngun) in hydroponics with good success rates.

Better idea is to talk to a neighbour or a mate with some spare dirt. That way you can get some vitamin D, dirty fingernails and a harvest. 

Probably cost you a few beers, but life's a worry...... :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (25/3/07)

Apart from the soilless medium, you need to think about whether you will recycle the nutrient (generally for up to a week) or use a run-to-waste system.

You might have to get a couple of rhizomes to experiment with different media, too. I'd recommend a side-by-side trial between rockwool and a perlite (or perlite/vermiculite mix). You won't need a pump if you use a gravity feed run-to-waste sytem. Say, a 200 litre fermentor/pickle barrel with a tap and/or valve with dripppers around the hop rhizome. You can use a garden timer or open the valve manually. You can catch the runoff into a bucket/ tray and recycle the nutrient back into the tank, if you wanna go that way.

As mentioned before, you'll need to keep the root zone moist but not wet, so a free-draining system is a must.

I have numerous textbooks on hydroponics, and Yes! there are hydroponic hop farms. I found a website which mentions one in Armenia.

You can buy commercial dry nutrient mixes that will make up to 5000 litres (IIRC) for about $70. You make up a Part A concentrate and a Part B concentrate and add an amount of each to the water in the nutrient tank.

I owned a small/pilot hydroponic lettuce farm a while back, and studied hydroponics at TAFE.
If I can help, I'm happy to do so here or by pm. I'd like to see your hydro hops become a goer. I might even have a go myself.
Borret, got any spare rhizomes?

Beerz
Seth


----------



## RobB (10/1/09)

Bump.



jimmyjack said:


> I am interested in growing some killer hops. Doe anyone know if it is possible to grow them using hydroponics??



You most certainly can! I was recently in a hydroponics shop and they had massive, healthy hops growing in one of these. The pots were about 20cm across and deep, but the plants were touching the ceiling.

I went back today to take some photos, but they had just been handed back to their owners - Mash Brewing in the Swan Valley. Unfortunately, they had to cut the vines down to transport them so I don't know if they will be on display at the brewery.

The beauty of the autopot system is that it requires no pumps or timers. The smart valve system simply re-floods the pot every time the level reaches zero. The rate at which the solution is applied is governed entirely by the plant. You just need to check your reservoir level every now and then, but otherwise it's set-and-forget.

I got one of these kits for Christmas and put it to work growing beans. If it's as idiot proof as it promises, hops will be next.

My reply is almost two years late, so I'd be interested to hear if you have given this a try in the mean time.

If you're really keen, you could even grow them under lights and trick them into flowering out of season so you have fresh hops all year. After all, it works for their 'cousins'.

Cheers.


----------



## johnno (10/1/09)

Autopot would be the go.

http://www.autopot.com.au/


----------



## Goofinder (10/1/09)

The video posted in here (part 4 or 5 I think) talked about a startup called Space Farm Enterprises or something like that growing hydoponic hops in clay pellets. Can't seem to find much else about them on the web though.


----------



## t_c (10/1/09)

screwtop,

are u implying u can run a hps without ballast, and you wont have to pay the power company for it.

'im blaming you if my house burns down'


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/1/09)

I was toying with this idea too, and have a trial going with a basil plant.
We've got this outdoor water feature that pumps water from the bottom tank up to the top tank and cascades down, very pretty. I have the plant in the top tank sitting in pea gravel and the pump timer comes on for 1 hour four times a day, rise and fall system. The good part is that there are goldfish in the bottom tank providing constant nutrients. 
The basil is healthy and growing well but suffering a bit under the Perth sun. So next hop season I will be digging them up and feeding them fish poo.


----------



## RobB (11/1/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I was toying with this idea too, and have a trial going with a basil plant.
> We've got this outdoor water feature that pumps water from the bottom tank up to the top tank and cascades down, very pretty. I have the plant in the top tank sitting in pea gravel and the pump timer comes on for 1 hour four times a day, rise and fall system. The good part is that there are goldfish in the bottom tank providing constant nutrients.
> The basil is healthy and growing well but suffering a bit under the Perth sun. So next hop season I will be digging them up and feeding them fish poo.



That sounds like the more advanced form of hydroponics known as aquaponics, whereby you provide fish food instead of nutrients and the fish provide the nutrients in the form of fish poo. Meanwhile, the vegies suck out the nutrients and keep the water clean for the fish.

Although you typically use a slightly tastier fish than a goldfish.........


----------



## kirem (11/1/09)

Malty Cultural said:


> That sounds like the more advanced form of hydroponics known as aquaponics, whereby you provide fish food instead of nutrients and the fish provide the nutrients in the form of fish poo. Meanwhile, the vegies suck out the nutrients and keep the water clean for the fish.
> 
> Although you typically use a slightly tastier fish than a goldfish.........



this is exactly what I have setup. a 1000L IBC gravity feeding a blue plastic 44 gallon drum cut in half length-ways, to create two tubs that are used as the grow beds. filled with gravel and gravity drain to a sump that has a float switch turning on a return pump that feeds a sprinkler in the lid to help with aeration. 

Growbeds currently planted to rockmelon, strawberries and a dwarf coffee tree.

Fish tank (IBC) has 3 approx 30cm golden perch and a handful of smaller GP and silver perch a couple of native catfish and a lot of yabbies. I did have a 62cm murray cod to go in there but it didn't survive.

IBC also has an aerator.

I have thought of growing hops in there, I think they would go crazy.

I'll take a photo during the break in cricket and post a picture.


----------



## jacob6699 (11/1/09)

hey i take it you guys are'nt using hydro lights to grow these hopps. if so has anyone tried it cos i got a couple of lights left over from when i was growin................ well lets just say the were 'tomartos' any way i quit smokin, i mean eatin tomartos and there sittin there doin nothin. i surpose that they would draw to much power to grow hops and make it worth it. any way has any one grown hopps in darwin. i've got a patch 6m by 8m to grow them. where would i get the seeds and what variety should i start with?


----------



## kirem (11/1/09)

pics of AP, soon to be hop growing machine!

View attachment 23820


View attachment 23821


View attachment 23822


View attachment 23823


View attachment 23824


----------



## Jazzafish (12/1/09)

Keep me informed with this rig!

My hops aren't doing too good in Sydneys Hills District. Toying with a hydroponic system... probally cost more than buying them but it isn't the point! I want to grow them.

Question... Can you manipulate the nutrients to make them flower, or are you relying on the plant deciding that for you? 

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## litre_o_cola (13/1/09)

I grow chilli's, tomato's and strawberries under lights and yes you can increase yield by variations in the light spectrum and duration combined with the different nutrients for growth and bloom.

I wouldn't mind throwing in some hops too but I am unsure where to get clone/seedlings from. 

Are they a specialty item or can you get them at a nursery?

I will throw up some pics of my setup which is just a timer board, pond pump and high rating compact fluro's although I am going to change from perl/verm mix to expanded clay as I am having drainage issues.


----------



## Steve (13/1/09)

I reckon the rhizome would rot after being submersed in liquid after a while?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## domonsura (13/1/09)

well we'll all see, I'm in the process of setting this up to propagate clones - I don't think trying to get them to flower would be practical/economical or even work, but for propagating it would work fine.


----------



## reviled (13/1/09)

I can see it now, AA rated hops at 40% plus, 1g 60 min additions :lol:


----------



## schooey (13/1/09)

Someone posted a link to a series on beer on youtube the other day, I'm sure in it there were a bunch of fellas that have set up an indoor hydroponic hop growing business. Something like a $500k investment...


----------



## Steve (13/1/09)

domonsura said:


> well we'll all see, I'm in the process of setting this up to propagate clones - I don't think trying to get them to flower would be practical/economical or even work, but for propagating it would work fine.




Yep seedlings would work fine to get them up and running - let us know how it goes.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## schooey (13/1/09)

Here it is... Starts about the 3 min mark.


----------



## himzol (13/1/09)

Hi Folks,

I run an aquaponics set up. I don't have any of my hops in it at this stage but am planning on putting in some next year. 
The way I run my system is what is called a flood and drain system, basically water is pumped into a growbed to a predetermined level and then drained out. 

The only problem I can see with growing hops in this manner is timing. I wouldn't put them in the system until I got some shoots and then you would need to remove the rhizones from the system as soon after harvest as possible. Basically I wouldn't leave it in the system while it's dormant for fear of rot.

Himzo.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/7/12)

I'm gonna give this another "BUMP".

I wanna grow hops in a "closed" environment. I read that rhizome rot may be a problem.

Dalby is prone to cold snaps and frost quite often in the winter morning (before you all start thinking what i want to do......  )

I will setup a closed environment where it should be a nice environment all year round for these buggers.


----------



## Wolfy (1/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I wanna grow hops in a "closed" environment. I read that rhizome rot may be a problem.
> 
> Dalby is prone to cold snaps and frost quite often in the winter morning (before you all start thinking what i want to do......  )
> 
> I will setup a closed environment where it should be a nice environment all year round for these buggers.


Some of the famous hop-growing regions in the world are in locations where it is very rarely warm and often covered in snow during winter - hops are used to and thrive in such conditions - much more than they used to the sub-tropical climate in QLD.
Since hops grow so much and so high, the only hydroponic hops I have seen, were actually quite sickly and less productive than those grown outside.


----------



## Golani51 (1/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> Some of the famous hop-growing regions in the world are in locations where it is very rarely warm and often covered in snow during winter - hops are used to and thrive in such conditions - much more than they used to the sub-tropical climate in QLD.
> Since hops grow so much and so high, the only hydroponic hops I have seen, were actually quite sickly and less productive than those grown outside.



I cannot see the benefit of growing by hydro. It is not at all difficult to find a suitable medium, however the cost of the hydro lights (powering them not buying them) would make the hops probably the most expensive on earth. I think a typical household 'tomato' setup runs at $4/day or so. The length of the hops would also be prohibitive as you would require multiple lights and a bloody high ceiling to maximise yield.

If you want to grow hops outside using hydro, I would suggest using the clay balls (pea gravel?). It is commonly used for berry trees (see the berry farm near Olinda). The are grown in sacks full of the gravel. Impossible to drown them. Easy to move after the season (drag it under shelter) or split it up. Automating the watering system is simple too.


----------



## Get Wet (18/12/19)

Wondering if anyone over the years has given it a try?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/12/19)

Get Wet said:


> Wondering if anyone over the years has given it a try?


I did a few years ago, just as a bit of an experiment. Had two plants in the green house they made their escape through the roof but didn't get any further I think the possums took out the growing tips. Dan, (DCB) has had good results with his aquaponic hops. Because its a rhizome I can't see them doing much good unless you used a large rectangular tub and clay balls as the medium.
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/hydroponic-hops.92502/


----------



## Get Wet (19/12/19)

Oh cool thanks for the link, great to see. I have a similar setup going thought I'd put some in the grow room for a test see if me and the brother can get some wet hops to do a brew. The Mt Hood is powering along, amazing the growth in just a couple weeks from a rhizome.


----------

